# Canon officially announces the ImagePROGRAF Pro-300



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 9, 2020)

> MELVILLE, NY, July 9, 2020 – After taking the time to create your ideal photo, every creative image maker should look to complete the process with a vibrant print to share for everyone to admire. Completing the lineup of professional printer options from 13 inches through 60 inches, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, unveils today the new 13-inch Canon imagePROGRAF PRO-300 Inkjet Printer along with a new Premium Fine Art Rough paper. Providing an improved workflow and high-quality output within a smaller footprint compared to previous models, this new printer excels at professional printing performance. Combined with the new Premium Fine Art Rough paper that features a textured surface to express the depth of an image, the printer along with the paper introduces a new powerhouse professional imaging duo that meets creators’ demands.
> 
> “With the introduction of the Canon imagePROGRAF PRO-300, we are continuing our outstanding tradition of creating great...



Continue reading...


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 9, 2020)

I've been lucky enough to have had one here a few weeks for testing - It's still here, so please feel free to contact me if you've any questions.

I've written up a long review at
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-pro-300-printer-review/


Also an article specifically looking at B&W printing with it

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/black-and-white-printing-with-the-pro-300/


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 9, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> I've been lucky enough to have had one here a few weeks for testing - It's still here, so please feel free to contact me if you've any questions.
> 
> I've written up a long review at
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-pro-300-printer-review/
> ...



Thanks for the link, Keith.

I will go there rightnow!


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 9, 2020)

So is this a top of the line printer or is the Prixma 1 still the best one? Printers are a wee bit confusing here, if I am getting one to go with a R5 I dinny want to end up with something that is 3rd best.


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 9, 2020)

The PRO-1 is no longer available I believe, so the next up would be the A2 PRO-1000

All depends on how big you want to print...


----------



## dirtyvu (Jul 9, 2020)

wow. looks beautiful but because of the price, I'll slum it with my Pro-100


----------



## shelms488 (Jul 10, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> I've been lucky enough to have had one here a few weeks for testing - It's still here, so please feel free to contact me if you've any questions.
> 
> I've written up a long review at
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-pro-300-printer-review/
> ...




How does it compare to the ImagePROGRAF PRO-1000?


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 10, 2020)

shelms488 said:


> How does it compare to the ImagePROGRAF PRO-1000?











Keith Cooper's detailed Canon PRO-300 A3+ 13" printer review


Detailed Canon PRO-300 printer review. Testing the ImagePROGRAF PRO-300 pigment ink printer with a range of media




www.northlight-images.co.uk













Canon PRO-1000 printer review - Northlight Images


Detailed Canon PRO-1000 printer review. 17" pigment ink printer. 11 inks and a colour optimiser coat. Tested for colour and B&W printing.




www.northlight-images.co.uk


----------



## LDS (Jul 10, 2020)

Ah, so the difference is the 300 hasn't a red line  Excellent reviews as usual.

One annoyance with Canon driver under Windows is the "Canon BJ Network Port" does not allow to set a printer address/host manually, and it makes the setup difficult when the printer is in another network.

But I see they removed most of the annoyances the previous printers had, especially the paper margin/length ones. The reduction is weight is also not bad. Does it use the same paper handling system of the 1000, or at least derived from it?


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks!

No, the vacuum system is not used. I've not pulled it apart, but it all seems like a development of the PRO-10 design (or PRO-1?) Definitely not on the scale of the PRO-1000

Now to wait for the PRO-1000 update with roll feed working ;-)


----------



## fsanps (Jul 10, 2020)

Wait.. wasn't this supposed to be a budget printer?


----------



## StevenA (Jul 10, 2020)

That confuses me too. I'm almost sure canon is marketing this as the IMAGEPROGRAF entry level printer but it's more expensive than the pro 10.


----------



## LDS (Jul 11, 2020)

Define "budget" - this is probably more an "entry level" model but for the realm of "professional photo printing". This market is changing, and I'm not surprised prices are moving upwards. IIRC the Pro-10 was something alike $700 at launch - let's see what prices this printer will reach in a year or two.

I wonder if Canon is going to release a replacement for the Pro-100. I also wonder if they're going to position anything between this and the PRO-1000, but AFAIK the PRO-500 name is already used in some of the APAC market for a model that looks like the -1000.


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 11, 2020)

Although Canon lent me a PRO-300, pre announcement, these are purely my own thoughts ;-) 

The cry that went up at the unveiling of the PRO-1000 was - where's the roll feed? Some say that if you look inside the 1000, you can find the attachment points where it should have gone...

This was partly because of the old 17" iPF5100 never being updated - this was a much liked printer with a paper cassette and roll support - much like the current Epson P5000

Someone at Canon Japan must have taken a dislike to this size, or it could be that it sat uncomfortably on the border between two parts of Canon. The organisation changes at Canon have likely reduced the incidence of such 'turf wars' ;-)

The PRO-1000 could easily include roll support in its update, although not I suspect a cutter.

The PRO-100 is on the to-do list - Expect smaller and lighter and wails of anguish from some.

The PRO-1 is interesting in that the ink set is to my mind better suited to B&W than the PRO-10/300 - is there now a market for a higher end 13" printer given the specs of the 300 and 1000? I always though the use of '1' as a model number was a hostage to fortune - it was never a '1 series' level printer, as in the camera line. Then again what would be?


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 11, 2020)

"The cry that went up at the unveiling of the PRO-1000 was - where's the roll feed? Some say that if you look inside the 1000, you can find the attachment points where it should have gone...This was partly because of the old 17" iPF5100 never being updated - this was a much liked printer with a paper cassette and roll support - much like the current Epson P5000
The PRO-1000 could easily include roll support in its update, although not I suspect a cutter"
--- edited

Hey Keith. Thanks for the reviews. How much size/weight would you imagine a roll feed would add to an updated PRO-1000?
I've been thinking I'd replace my aging Epson 17" printer with a PRO-1000. The roll feed sounds great but size/weight of the existing 1000 is already right on the edge of what I can fit in my office.


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 11, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> "The cry that went up at the unveiling of the PRO-1000 was - where's the roll feed? Some say that if you look inside the 1000, you can find the attachment points where it should have gone...This was partly because of the old 17" iPF5100 never being updated - this was a much liked printer with a paper cassette and roll support - much like the current Epson P5000
> The PRO-1000 could easily include roll support in its update, although not I suspect a cutter"
> --- edited
> 
> ...


Depends on whether they go for a simple roll holder like the P900 or a powered unit like the P5000.

I suspect it will be quite big at the back and if a new printer is any lighter, then it won't be by that much. The PRO-1000 chassis is likely to be retained if they use the same print head. It takes a lot of work to make something new from scratch and the tooling for the 1000 would enable an update to extend the ROI.

However, given the PRO-300 availability (UK) has been pushed back to September (maybe Aug), don't expect any PRO-1000 update to hit the stores any time soon.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 11, 2020)

Thanks Keith. As long as the Epson is running and I can get ink at a reasonable cost I'll stick with that. It's nice, however, to have a replacement in mind. I agree that 17' does seem to get lost between the pro and consumer lines. I can't really justify anything larger. When I really want/need to print large, I never know how big that will be. The pro-1000 looks the best fit.


----------



## LDS (Jul 11, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> The PRO-100 is on the to-do list - Expect smaller and lighter and wails of anguish from some.



Still based on dye inks, maybe? Given how much Canon tried to get rid of the 100s in their warehouses I believed they overestimated the market, but it's also true that here looks to be more users of the 100 compared to 10 and 1. Canon knows better than me sales data, of course. Probably there's space of a smaller/lighter printer, but would it be still A3+ capable? There will an hand try to print directly on nails? 



keithcooper said:


> The PRO-1 is interesting in that the ink set is to my mind better suited to B&W than the PRO-10/300 - is there now a market for a higher end 13" printer given the specs of the 300 and 1000?



Yes, I was a bit surprised when I saw it had a single gray ink - which makes it surely more a replacement of the 10 than the 1. I was more inclined to think they would have merged the 10 and 1 models into a single one for those not needing A2 and larger tanks. But is really such a model what buyers want? When I bought mine I got the 10 but only because the 1 was too large and heavy to be placed in my studio. Now I could not justify a 1000 because it's not designed for "casual printing" and it's even larger - but maybe I'm nor representative of most buyers.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jul 11, 2020)

LDS said:


> Still based on dye inks, maybe? Given how much Canon tried to get rid of the 100s in their warehouses I believed they overestimated the market, but it's also true that here looks to be more users of the 100 compared to 10 and 1. Canon knows better than me sales data, of course. Probably there's space of a smaller/lighter printer, but would it be still A3+ capable? There will an hand try to print directly on nails?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was a bit surprised when I saw it had a single gray ink - which makes it surely more a replacement of the 10 than the 1. I was more inclined to think they would have merged the 10 and 1 models into a single one for those not needing A2 and larger tanks. But is really such a model what buyers want? When I bought mine I got the 10 but only because the 1 was too large and heavy to be placed in my studio. Now I could not justify a 1000 because it's not designed for "casual printing" and it's even larger - but maybe I'm nor representative of most buyers.


When you say the pro-1000 isn’t designed for “casual printing”, is that from a “cost of operation” perspective or are there technical reasons not to own one if you aren’t going to be operating it continuously. I tend to print in bursts. So far my Epson, other than the known issues with head clogs, is fine with that.


----------



## LDS (Jul 11, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> When you say the pro-1000 isn’t designed for “casual printing”, is that from a “cost of operation” perspective



Mostly this. You can read Keith's comment at the end of the 300 review. Then depends on how large and frequent your "bursts" are - they may well justify a 1000, it's not that you need to print every day.

My "bursts" are too small and not frequent enough to justify its costs. When I rarely need something above A3+ I use an external service.


----------

